# Login problem: Conquer Online



## Nelo12 (Jul 26, 2008)

I cannot connect to any servers. I get the error message 'connection with the server is interrupted' and 'please log in later' however i have checked the times for maintenance and this isn't the problem. I have also tried uninstalling/deleting every folder to do with conquer then re-installing, refreshing my IP address and repairing my internet connection, connecting direct rather than using my router, calling my ISP (they couldn't help), re downloading the latest patches and trying different accounts. Even if i type in the wrong password, i get that same error message.

Also turned off my net security and firewall and the windows firewall and i still have the same problem.

I've narrowed it down though: i copied conquer across to a laptop and tried connecting on that. Same problem... but when i went to a friends house and connected to their wireless network, conquer worked. I hadn't changed any of the files in copying it across so it must be something to do with my ISP (optus) or my modem maybe?? - Motorola SB4200 Cable.

If anyone has had this problem before and has fixed it or has any other suggestions that can help me i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## tym2p00n (Oct 8, 2008)

this is happening to me aswell and i am becomingrather frustrated just it was working at 1 moment then all of a suden i logged out and it said this no matter what server i go on it still stays the same every time


----------



## WidowMkR (May 7, 2008)

go to
bbs.conqueronline.com


and you should do the rest.


----------



## mc_cannon (Oct 23, 2008)

i can not log in because there is an unknown error then it says that my pass or id is incorrect. i tried getting my password back but they never sent email with the password that is presently being used


----------

